

'Fake fingerprint' Chinese woman fools Japan controls - yumraj
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8400222.stm

======
Locke1689
I'm surprised that actually worked. They have separate databases for the right
and left hands and only search one or the other based on which hand is being
used? That seems very dumb.

Maybe they'll just move to retinal scan now. That should be pretty hard to
fake without blinding someone.

